
Usability and Interface Design Books - jmorin007
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/01/24/usability-and-interface-design-books/
======
german
I've read Don't Make Me Think. A Common Sense Approach to Web Usability by
Steve Krug.

Awesome book.

